# My mare and Gelding fight....=(



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

If only they had the chance to settle their hierarchy in a normal herd environment, it would pass rather quickly. Otherwise, as they are paddocked in seperate paddocks most of the time, the gelding is probably seeing his paddock as his territory and just protecting it from the "stranger".

Horses are herd animals, they absolutely need other horses to live with in order to stay psychologically completely sound. But they also need to be provided with the possibility to live within a herd, not just see other horses over the fence. Then aggressive behaviors come quite naturally...


----------



## horsekat (Feb 13, 2013)

Saranda, thanks for your reply....I happen to agree with you about horses being herd animals.....They DO get daily turnout.... a fairly "normal setup" in my opinion.....it's just that the agression is getting STRONGER, and now they are starting to physically hurt each other.....:-( (in the pasture)


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Some horses, like people, just don't like each other. It may be that case with these two.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome horsekart 
nice to meet you


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If they haven't gotten over it and are still fighting (and even getting worse) after 9 months, you either need to separate them completely and permanently, or sell one of them. There *may* be other ways to resolve it with a lot of training if you really want to keep both of them, but selling/trading one and pairing the other with a different horse (or mini or donkey or goat, etc) would probably be easiest. While MOST horses will get along with MOST other horses, there are some combos that for whatever reason, don't seem to work well.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum ..

You can send the Haflinger to me ... solved!

**I love haffies....**


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree with Saranda on this one. Although I find it interesting that you picked a Haflinger gelding as a "buddy horse".

I own a Haflinger cross mare and we recently purchased a new horse in November. She's always been the boss mare of a herd of 2 other mares and with this new horse (a gelding), I wasn't sure how introductions would go. It's been a couple of months now and she still will sequel and kick at him; mainly just putting him in his place and making sure he knows she's still boss. The gelding, who is such a laid back soul, typically just goes about minding his own business. Perhaps being herd dominant might just be a Haflinger breed thing? I highly doubt it but I still found it interesting none-the-less. Good luck!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Nickers we also have a Haflinger mare that we got man 3-4 years ago and she is one of the top horses in our herd of 20 and most of the time if a horse is bitting, sequeling in the feel lot its her. It could be breed thing maybe.
I don't separate horses they get along and live together they have to figure it out I have never had this problem but then I have always had larger numbers of horses. 
I would say selling might be your best bet. there are a few training ideas if you are interested. But as sharpie said get a goat if its a pasture friend you are looking for. If you really want a second horse, sell the haflinger, take the time to do a some training, or put them together and let them work it out. those are your options. Good luck. 
Haflingers what can ya do.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

If they don't like eachother and but things were never this bad over the last 9 months, then why now? 

You have to watch it. I tossed a mare out with a gelding (I had no idea he was this way JUST towards her) and he chased her around relentlessly. It was horrible trying to catch them. He wouldn't leave her alone to take a breath. He just ran her into the ground. I separated them and never put them together again. He was fine with other mares.

I would keep them separate if he is causing injury.

Just a thought, but if she in in heat, it may be driving him a little bonkers.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Many of the haffies I've come across have been "bullies". Odd are this happens more times then you have seen, its probably nothing new to your mare. If after 9 months he is still being *aggressive* (not get way from my hay pile behavior, totally normal), then i would sell him (especially if he can be ridden!) and look for another more level headed horse. Just like people not all horses mix well together. If the two were in a herd of 20 it wouldn't make a difference, plenty of other animals to socialize with! But imagine your horse picked you a "friend" to sit with you in your bedroom all day. Just you and her, and you didn't really like each other... Yeah, you get the point. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

waleybean said:


> Some horses, like people, just don't like each other. It may be that case with these two.


Very true. It doesn't happen all that often that they don't work it out, but it does happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There are actually plenty of horses that do live quite happily on there own or with company of a goat or whatever and that is far less stressful (and safer) for them than constantly being bullied and attacked. 
I had a pony mare that would never tolerate another horse in with her - they would get a couple of runs around the field and then pushed either over the fence or through it she was so aggressive - yet a perfect pony to ride and was fine with other horses in every other way
I might have once been of the 'let them sort themselves out' way of thinking but having a wonderful 15.2 horse have its leg smashed to pieces by a 13.2 pony that didnt appreciate company I have since changed my mind
If you can keep them in separate paddocks where they can at see each other then it might be for the best
Very few people who keep their horses at home can simulate anything close to a herd environment


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

For the time being, since there is one large paddock then the two smaller ones you can rotate. One goes into the large pasture, one stays in the paddock. Then rotate them day and night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There are 5 herds of horses here. each has its dominate horse.
One herd has a couple of mares that still jockey for position in the herd. they are both second to a very calm mare. 
Neither horse will tolerate the other anywhere near her without charging or biting. It is not very aggressive anymore and they only do so at feeding time.
IMO you have 2 options turn them loose together and keep them there or separate them completely. Returning them to the same pasture and separating them at night only causes them to fight again when in the same pasture.
horses and people are creatures of habit . 
the only other time i have seen the behavior you are describing was years ago.
An arab gelding was dominate over every horse he ever encountered. a mare that I owned would challenge him every time he was near. she was the only horse he ever bullied, kicked or bit. she would not accept him as the leader.
She wasnt even second dominate. Shalom


----------

